# Fall and Nosebleed



## Pandorly (Dec 11, 2014)

Biggi just now leapt from my arms over my shoulder and onto a hard tile floor. When I got to the floor and calmed her I realised her nose was bleeding. She flinched when I cleaned the left side, so the damage is there. 

Do I need to take her to the emergency vet for a fall like that? I'm very sick at the moment myself so I want to avoid leaving the house if at all possible. She ate a treat and she tossed a toilet roll. She's cleaned her nose but while she was doing it, she would lift the paw to her mouth, lick it and let it drop back down again slowly until it almost hit the floor, then it would jolt back up again and she'd start the process again. 

She seems normal now, she's sitting in her hutch with her ears pricked up, occasionally nibbling hay.

Any advice?


----------



## Pandorly (Dec 11, 2014)

I have some metacam from when I got her spayed a fortnight ago, would it be a good idea to give her that to ease any pain she may be having from her sore nose?


----------



## squidpop (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't think I would take her to the vet, if the bleeding stopped and she is acting normal eating etc... I think it will heal on its own and the vet won't be able to do much for her anyway. I also probably wouldn't give her the metacam unless she stops eating or something, but its your call on that. You might want to check to make sure she didn't break a tooth or anything but I thin she will be fine.


----------



## Pandorly (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the second opinion, I didn't give it to her and I haven't noticed any tooth grinding or other behaviour which would suggest she's in pain. She's such a trooper, my heart stopped when I saw the blood. I'll post an update tomorrow afternoon after I've taken her and her buddy outside for some play, I'll know for sure then if she's alright.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 12, 2014)

If you haven't already, be sure to check her front teeth as well to make sure nothing was damaged there.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 12, 2014)

Call your vet and run the situation by them. Checking teeth is good also, but check with the vet just to be sure.

Vanessa


----------



## Pandorly (Dec 12, 2014)

Her teeth are normal and she's been great all day. The vet told me their skulls are crazy hard so there's not much to worry about. Thanks for the advice, I nearly died when I saw blood... I'm so relieved to see her binkying around the garden again.


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Dec 12, 2014)

I would probably thing of it as if I or one of my kids got knocked and got a nose bleed. Just keep and eye on it and make sure they are ok.


----------



## BunnyJune (Jun 16, 2018)

My bunny also fell from a height of 10+ ft. She is a strand we found about five days ago. She jumped through the upstair railing n fell downstairs. She landed on her legs as we saw. Her nose has also bled. We noticed in the morning. She behaved normally drank her milk. She is just eating the occassional grass or two so it is not surprising that she didnt eat grass for the day yet. She has a teary eye. Since it's daytime she is not much active. Her ears feel a bit cold. I dont know if that is normal or not. Is it? Any advice is welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------

